# New Furry Tabletop RPG in development!



## Star Captains (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey there folks!  A little self-promotion, here.

     Star Captains: ASTRA-TG(tm) is a tabletop RPG currently in development set in a far-future sci-fi/space opera with an emphasis on both starship combat and personal character adventures, where every player-character is the captain of their own vessel.  Star Captains(tm) features several anthropomorphic player-races ranging from wolves to crows to tortoises (among other, more 'human' races), and dozens of different starships for players to choose from.  Combat will focus on 'tactical miniature' game-play, and will encourage creative, tactical play as opposed to 'roll attack, end my turn, repeat'.

     Star Captains(tm) has been in development by FA user Windpaw ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/windpaw ) for close to two years now, and is currently in a "Beta" stage of development, with the core rule system completed and with active play-testing every week.  Currently in development are the "GM's Guide" and internal artwork, as well as testing and smoothing out the core system.

     Currently, we're trying to promote the game and generate some interest well before release.  We have a FA account dedicated to promoting Star Captains(tm) ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/starcaptains ) where we'll be posting sneak-peaks to various aspects of the game on a weekly basis; player-races, history and lore, starships, mechanics and game features, along with a plethora of concept art!!  Feel free to offer feedback and ask questions!  We're trying to put together a FAQ, and every question helps.

     So come and +watch the Star Captains(tm) page and be part of this great project from the start!  

~ Windpaw, creator and lead artist.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 12, 2011)

"Furry Tabletop RPG" - translation - Furries have sex on a table.

Estimated Sales: 5.6 million units


----------



## Sar (Nov 13, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> "Furry Tabletop RPG" - translation - Furries have sex on a table.
> 
> Estimated Sales: 5.6 million units


 There would be a MUCH better reception... I'd buy it. :V


----------



## Aidy (Nov 13, 2011)

I took a look in your gallery, and I saw an icon that said 'boobies silly'.
Something tells me this isn't going to be like other tabletop games :v


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 13, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> I took a look in your gallery, and I saw an icon that said 'boobies silly'.
> Something tells me this isn't going to be like other tabletop games :v



But we already have F.A.T.A.L.


----------



## Star Captains (Nov 16, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> But we already have F.A.T.A.L.



Ouch!


----------



## Star Captains (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey again, forum-people,

We're currently working on writing up a FAQ for Star Captains(tm) but seem to be missing a key ingredient. 

Questions, specifically ones that are frequently-asked.

Post some curious inquiries you have about the game and I'll not only answer, but possibly use these questions to help build our FAQ with!

Doesn't that sound almost exciting?!

~Windpaw


----------



## Star Captains (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out the latest update: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7105424


----------



## Star Captains (Jan 4, 2012)

And for this week's update!  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7151584/


----------



## Star Captains (Jan 10, 2012)

And for this week's update, we take a look at an older-model battleship hull: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7188797/


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 25, 2012)

What existent system would you consider it most inspired by? The tech levels gave me kind of a GURPS feeling, compared to, say, Albedo, which reminds me more of Shadowrun (part of that comparison being that I find them both needlessly complex for the sake of complexity, but that's really neither here nor there).


----------



## Star Captains (Jan 26, 2012)

Abbi Normal said:


> What existent system would you consider it most inspired by? The tech levels gave me kind of a GURPS feeling, compared to, say, Albedo, which reminds me more of Shadowrun (part of that comparison being that I find them both needlessly complex for the sake of complexity, but that's really neither here nor there).



Hmm.  If I had to pick the two biggest inspirations, or two closest comparisons, I'd have to go with a blend of WotC's D20 System and FASA's Battletech. 

The system for Star Captains(tm) (coined "ASTRA-TG"(tm) ) is a d20-based game pulling the core rolling mechanic from Wizards of the Coast's Open Gaming License, although modified slightly.  Everything else has been built from the ground-up, and it'd be hard to name even just a dozen inspirations.  Although I'm familiar with the GURPS tech-level system, I'd say the tech-level system for Star Captains(tm) is more inspired by Babylon 5 and Stargate SG-1, with the more stratified structure, and the sense of "Young, Middle, and Old" space-faring civilizations.

Keep the questions coming!  I'm still trying to build a proper FAQ page, and stuff like this helps greatly :3

~Windpaw


----------



## Star Captains (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a small update with concept art (well, technically concept art) to hold over until the normal preview updates return!  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7326160


----------



## Star Captains (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7575634/  After a brief update hiatus, the preview posts are back!  We'll be focusing on ships for a bit until things get settled again.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope. No necroposting.


----------

